# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ρευμα απο το φως της ημερας

## kleima

Μπορει να γινει αποθηκευση ηλετρικης ενεργειας,απο τοφως της ημερας;
Οπως γινεται με τον ηλιο,μεσω τον φωτοβολταικων και ηλιακων συστηματων,να γινεται και με το φως της ημερας.

----------


## leosedf

Πάρε ένα σκούρο βάζο και όταν έχει ήλιο άνοιξε το και κλείσε ερμητικά το καπάκι, όταν είναι σκοτάδι άνοιξε το και ιδού! ΦΩΣ!

----------

vasilllis (18-02-19)

----------


## lepouras

Γιατί αυτό δεν είναι από τον ήλιο;

----------


## leosedf

Α ηλεκτρική ενέργεια έλεγε σόρυ.

Μιχάλη εδώ και κάποια χρόνια έχουν εφευρεθεί οι μπαταρίες. Έχει και στη Θεσσαλονίκη αν πας στη δωδεκανησου.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Μπορει να γινει αποθηκευση ηλετρικης ενεργειας,απο τοφως της ημερας;
> Οπως γινεται με τον ηλιο,μεσω τον φωτοβολταικων και ηλιακων συστηματων,να γινεται και με το φως της ημερας.



Προφανώς θα εννοείς από την διάχυση του φωτός και όχι απευθείας ηλιακή ακτινοβολία. 
Και βέβαια υπάρχουν τέτοια φωτοβολταϊκά αλλά δεν εισάγονται στην Ελλάδα γιατί με τόση ηλιοφάνεια άμεση που έχουμε, δεν μας συμφέρουν εμας εδώ. 
Η απόδοσή τους είναι σαφώς χαμηλότερη των υπολοίπων ....αλλά θεωρητικά και τεχνολογικώς πρακτικά υπάρχουν !!!!

----------


## vasilllis

> Πάρε ένα σκούρο βάζο και όταν έχει ήλιο άνοιξε το και κλείσε ερμητικά το καπάκι, όταν είναι σκοτάδι άνοιξε το και ιδού! ΦΩΣ!



Αυτό που έχει κλείσει ο Οδυσσέας τους ανέμους του Αιόλου(ασκός) κάνει;

----------


## jeronimo

*12V 4.5W Solar Panel Power Battery Charger Backup For Car Boat Motorcycle Auto !*


Πάρε αυτό δοκιμασμένο δουλεύει δεν θυμάμαι αν είχε ήλιο εκείνη την μέρα αλλά εγώ  μέτρησα στην έξοδο του  χωρίς φορτίο  16V
Όταν το  έβαλα πάνω  στην  μπαταρία  (τρακτέρ που κάθετε  στο χωριό)   έδινε  300mA από τότε η μπαταρία είναι  πάντα  φορτισμένη .


https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-4-5W-So...VgBw:rk:2:pf:0


s-l1600.jpg

----------


## Panoss

> Πάρε ένα σκούρο βάζο και όταν έχει ήλιο άνοιξε το και κλείσε ερμητικά το καπάκι, όταν είναι σκοτάδι άνοιξε το και ιδού! ΦΩΣ!



ΟΥΑΟΥ! μαν

----------


## leosedf

> ΟΥΑΟΥ! μαν



Που να δεις και τον πεντάκιλο κουβά που παίρνει μέσα ιντερνετ για να έχεις παντού.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και βέβαια υπάρχουν τέτοια φωτοβολταϊκά *αλλά δεν εισάγονται στην Ελλάδα* γιατί με τόση ηλιοφάνεια άμεση που έχουμε, δεν μας συμφέρουν εμας εδώ.



https://www.oknow.gr/online-store/fo...ptomeries.html




> Η απόδοσή τους είναι σαφώς χαμηλότερη των υπολοίπων



Γιαυτό έχουν την επισήμανση "για παραγωγή σε συννεφιά" .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> https://www.oknow.gr/online-store/fo...ptomeries.html
> 
> Γιαυτό έχουν την επισήμανση "για παραγωγή σε συννεφιά" .



Ναι μπράβο, αυτά !!! Άμορφου πυριτίου !!! βαριόμουν να ψάξω να θυμηθώ πως λέγονται !!! Λίγο δυσευρετα ισως για τους λόγους που είπα παραπάνω. 
Εμείς θέλουμε να βάζουμε φωτοβολταϊκά και να υποκαθιστούμε υποσταθμό της ΔΕΗ !!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## genesis

ΌΛΑ τα φωτοβολταϊκά αποδίδουν στην συννεφιά / διάχυτη ακτινοβολία ανάλογα με την ισχύ της προσπίπτουσας ακτινοβολίας.
Τα φωτοβολταϊκά άμορφου πυριτίου / thin film έχουν λίγο καλύτερη απόδοση σε συνθήκες υψηλής θερμοκρασίας.
Σε συνθήκες μερικής σκίασης (π.χ. σκιά από φύλλωσιές δένδρων) η απόδοσή τους μειώνεται ανάλογα με το εμβαδόν της περιοχής σκίασης ενώ τα κρυσταλλικά φωτοβολταϊκά αν σκιασθεί μία μόνο κυψέλη (π.χ. το 5% του συνολικού εμβαδού) η απόδοση θα μειωθεί κατά πολύ περισσότερο (πάνω από 50%).
Τα Φ/Β άμορφου πυριτίου είναι είναι αρκετά φθηνότερα ανά Wp από τα κρυσταλλικά κυρίως γιατί απαιτείται πολύ μικρότερη ποσότητα πυριτίου (λιγότερο από το 5% της ποσότητας που απαιτείται για κρυσταλλικό φωτοβολταϊκό ίδιας ισχύος) και η διαδικασία παραγωγής είναι λιγότερο ενεργοβόρα.
Βέβαια υπάρχει διαφορά στον βαθμό απόδοσης (κυμαίνεται λίγο πάνω από το 10% για άμορφο πυρίτιο ενώ είναι λίγο κάτω από 20% για κρυσταλλικό πυρίτιο) η οποία αμβλύνεται καθώς βελτιώνονται οι μέθοδοι παραγωγής.
Συνεπώς ένα βασικό μειονέκτημα για το άμορφο πυρίτιο είναι ότι απαιτείται αρκετά μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια για την ίδια ονομαστική ισχύ.
Μιλώντας για χρήση Φ/Β άμορφου πυριτίου σε συστήματα αυτόνομης ηλεκτροδότησης με μπαταρίες, είναι επιβεβλημένη η χρήση ρυθμιστή φόρτισης τύπου MPPT γιατί η τάση μέγιστης ισχύος που βγάζουν είναι αρκετά υψηλή (πάνω από 65V συνήθως).

----------


## pstratos

Μικρά άμορφου πυρυτίου (12V / 30W) παίζουν στην αγορά? Θα ήταν ιδανικό για το βαρκάκι, μου λόγο της μερικής σκίασης

----------


## kleima

Genesis,jeronimo,leosedf,μστρο τζεπετο,ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας

----------


## mtzag

Εχω 3 ρολογια ΔΕΗ 1 τριφασικο(το εχω για τον ανελκυστηρα αλλα και για κανα πειραμα) και 2 μονοφασικα και πληρωνω παγια x3 θελω λοιπον να καταργησω τα 2 μονοφασικα ρολογια και να κρατησω μονο το τριφασικο.
Υπαρχει καποια καταναλωση αλλα τα παγια ειναι πολλα.
Βεβαια καταργοντας τα 2 ρολογια πρεπει να βρω ενεργεια απο απε.
Τι μπορω να κανω με φωτοβολταικα χωρις μπαταριες ?
Inverter on grid εχω και μονοφασικο και τριφασικο.
Μπορω να επιστρεφω ρευμα στο δικτυο της δεη απο τα  φωτοβολταικα χωρις να το εχω δηλωσει και να γυριζει αναποδα ο μετρητης ?

----------


## tsimpidas

> χωρις να το εχω δηλωσει



αν έχεις λευτα για πέταμα στα πρόστιμα.....

----------


## rama

Εναλλακτικά, φεύγεις από ΔΕΗ και πάς σε ιδιώτη πάροχο που δεν χρεώνει πάγια, και καθάρισες

----------


## lepouras

Χμμμμ δηλαδή όταν πάμε στους ιδιοτικους δεν πληρώνουμε δημοτικά τέλη απε κλπ χρεώσεις;

----------


## rama

Εχεις δίκιο, το εξέλαβα ως πάγια χρέωση για το ρεύμα και μόνο, μιάς και μίλησε για "κατανάλωση".

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Δημοτικά τέλη πληρώνεις σε όποιο πάροχο και να είσαι 
Το πάγιο του παρόχου γλιτώνεις ****** όχι σε όλους ορισμένοι θέλουν π.χ3,9ε
Αφού έχεις το τριφασικό Αυτό δεν μπορεί να δώσεις στα μονοφασικά (εκτός και αν υπάρχουν άλλοι λόγοι)

----------


## mtzag

Μπορει να δωσει στα μονοφασικα το τριφασικο αλλα αμα εχει αυξημενη καταναλωση  θα καταλαβουνε οτι το κανω και αλλου χρηση περαν του ανελκυστηρα Αμα ομως σβηνω την εξτρα καταναλωση με φωτοβοιλταικα δεν θα εχει αυξημενη καταναλωση.

----------


## genesis

> ...Τι μπορω να κανω με φωτοβολταικα χωρις μπαταριες ?
> Inverter on grid εχω και μονοφασικο και τριφασικο.
> Μπορω να επιστρεφω ρευμα στο δικτυο της δεη απο τα  φωτοβολταικα χωρις να το εχω δηλωσει και να γυριζει αναποδα ο μετρητης ?



ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ να διοχετεύεις ενέργεια στο δίκτυο χωρίς να έχεις σχετική άδεια.
Μπορείς να το κάνεις νόμιμα με inverter-charger ο οποίος θα λειτουργεί με μία μικρή χωρητικότητα ώστε το σύστημα να μπορεί να διαχειρίζεται την ενέργεια των φωτοβολταικών αποδοτικά.
Εννοείται όμως ότι την νύχτα και στην συννεφιά, λόγω της μικρής χωρητικότητας, το σύστημα θα υποβοηθείται μάλλον συχνά από την παροχή της ΔΕΗ που θα κρατήσεις.
Με σωστή διαχείριση των φορτίων μπορείς να κρατήσεις την υποβοήθησης σε χαμηλό επίπεδο.
Υπάρχουν πλέον επώνυμοι και σχετικά φθηνοί inverter-chargers που έχουν τέτοιες δυνατότητες.

----------


## elektronio

> Μπορει να δωσει στα μονοφασικα το τριφασικο αλλα *αμα εχει αυξημενη καταναλωση  θα καταλαβουνε οτι το κανω και αλλου χρηση* περαν του ανελκυστηρα Αμα ομως σβηνω την εξτρα καταναλωση με φωτοβοιλταικα δεν θα εχει αυξημενη καταναλωση.



Ποιος θα το καταλάβει; δεν είναι δικό σου το ρολόι; τι την πειράζει την ΔΕΗ να έχεις αυξημένη κατανάλωση;

----------


## nyannaco

Τιμολόγιο κοινοχρήστων μήπως;

----------

